# Not Satisfied After Smoking?!



## Mop (Jun 30, 2019)

After I'm done smoking, and I try the meat after, it just doesn't wow me. 

Yet, if I try the meat 1-2 days later, I can smell and taste the smoke and t's pretty good.

Has anyone experience this? What's going on here? It's like I'm de-sensitized to my work initially.

Oddly, I can say the same with my clothing. Initially, I can't tell if it's smokey; yet, 1-2 days later, the smoke in my clothing is quite apparent.

Do I need to sniff coffee beans or something to enjoy my work afterwards? 

This idea is from department stores perfume/cologne sections who have coffee beans for you to sniff. Because after many samples the fragrances all start to smell the same, so you break out of that by sniffing coffee beans.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 30, 2019)

I am the same way, love potato salad made with them boiled 3/4 done then smoked for 45 minutes or so, if i have bbq to go with it i am not tasting much, have it with something else the next day thats not  smoked and there is plenty of smoke flavor. I suspect a over load to my senses , coarse that aint slowing me down lol


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2019)

The coffee beans sound like a good idea. I’ve never heard of that in department stores but it makes sense.

The smoke is always more pronounced the next day because you become desensitized to it. What I usually do is take a quick shower while the meat rests since I’m outside in the smoke all day.

My wife could taste and smell it immediately because she’s away from the food while it smokes....plus she would probably kill me if I sat at the dinner table smelling like I was just dragged through a campfire.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 30, 2019)

You know that coffee bean idea is a good one to try!

I'll have to try it next time, wouldn't hurt. But I am the same way.

Though I think it extends to cooked food period. If you spend alot of time involve in a food <Holiday meals> it's always such a 'meh' thing to then eat the food. I think you just get tired of the food once it's finished.


----------



## ofelles (Jun 30, 2019)

I thought I was alone in that feeling too.  Then someone asked this question on another forum.  And I was amazed at the number of people agreeing.  
Sucks spending long hours cooking then filling up in a few bites and not tasting the flavor that well.  At least if I have others eating with me they tell me its tasty.  
However I'm not stopping this addiction!


----------



## Winging It (Jul 11, 2019)

I cooked for 10 years in my early working years and experienced the same thing on a daily basis. By the time I would finish making my daily soup or special ,they really weren`t that special tasting to me so I always had Fran, the first shift head waitress do my final taste test. The next day they tasted great...usually


----------



## schlotz (Jul 11, 2019)

Sound like some people are attached to their vent tubes while they smoke.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 18, 2019)

I usually try and smoke everything a day or two ahead of time, and heat in the oven when ready to eat, it always taste better after it sits for a day(my opinion)and also you'll have more time to spend with your guest. and if something goes wrong you'll have time to fix it.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mine tastes better the day after b/c i'm drunker than cooter brown by the time I finish smoking LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2019)

This comes up all the time.
Take a shower, change your clothes, and by all means, blow your nose a few times!!!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jul 18, 2019)

Smoked food always test better a day or 2 later.  The flavors get to depen, meld, pentrate etc. 

Same thing goes with tomato based items like spaghetti sauce, lasagna, and chili :)


----------

